# Hognose set up advice



## weaselshouse (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi all.

For decades I have been an avid mammal keeper but I became interested in reptiles when my partner and I set up home 2 yrs and along came his beardies which I fel in love with.

My daughter has always loved reptiles ever since she had a terrapin as a youngster and has always wanted a snake or a bearded dragon of her own.

A year ago we acquired a 10yr old corn snake with a full set up via a friend who could no longer keep her and my daughter had her dream pet.

Since then my interest in reptiles has grown and now I am ready for one of my own.

We regualry attend exotic events and shows and I have fallen in love with the hognose and I have already started collecting items for my very first reptile.

However, being a bit of a perfectionist I want everything to be as close to perfect as possible before I get my hogtie.

Can anyone point me in the direction of idiot proof guides for setting up the RUB, equipment required, lighting and lighting cycles etc.

I already have a 9L RUB and a 2ft viv for when it is older and plan to use aspen as its substrate, however you can never aquire much knowledge when it comes to animal care and husbandry and assistance and advice from the experienced would be most welcome.

Can anyone assist at all.

Many thanks in advance. :smile:


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

Can't assist but have you looked here?

The Hognose Snake Forum


----------



## weaselshouse (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## weaselshouse (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't think the forum is active anymore. There has been no new activity on there since April this year and I'm still waiting for my account to be activated. 
If I email I get a bounce back. :-(


----------



## westie2345 (Feb 7, 2013)

As hatchlings I had my pair in separate faunariums that fit perfectly in a 2ft viv with infrared lamp. Currently they are in a racking system with 2 45l RUBs. I have a heat mat and cable covering the whole side, backed by reflective insulation and wood.

Also with burrowing species it is best not to have a heat mat underneath as they sometimes burrow to escape heat, meaning the hognose could be burrowing towards the heat.

Hope this helps:whistling2:


----------



## weaselshouse (Oct 1, 2014)

That is a help thank you westie2345.
Thats a great help.


----------



## Battlebrodo (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello I just got my first snake last Sunday - a hognose of corse - and she is doing really well in a small tub with a heat mat taped to one side of the outside, aspen bedding, a tolet roll tube as a hide, a small water bowl and a bit of thick cork bark. She is feeding well on pinkeis but not striking though ***128542; - she is 2 months old.


----------



## Battlebrodo (Nov 9, 2014)

Battlebrodo said:


> Hello I just got my first snake last Sunday - a hognose of corse - and she is doing really well in a small tub with a heat mat taped to one side of the outside, aspen bedding, a tolet roll tube as a hide, a small water bowl and a bit of thick cork bark. She is feeding well on pinkeis but not striking though ***128542; - she is 2 months old.


The wired numbers at the end was Kent to be 1 of these  don't know what happened. Sorry.


----------



## westie2345 (Feb 7, 2013)

Battlebrodo said:


> Hello I just got my first snake last Sunday - a hognose of corse - and she is doing really well in a small tub with a heat mat taped to one side of the outside, aspen bedding, a tolet roll tube as a hide, a small water bowl and a bit of thick cork bark. She is feeding well on pinkeis but not striking though ***128542; - she is 2 months old.


Hognoses are drop feeders not strike feeders. My pair both burrow and then strike from underneath.


----------



## weaselshouse (Oct 1, 2014)

I feed my 3 month hoggie in an old locust tub on some tissue. 
She finds the feed and goes for for it, regardless of which side of the pinkie.

It is a completely different method to our corn.
I've also watched some you tube video's of hoggies feeding which may help you.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I find that there are 2 options when feeding hoggies, either dangle the food in (head end up) until they start eating or lay the food down on a flat surface until they decide to eat it  

I would put in about 1-2 inches of aspen bedding because it allows them to burrow really nicely, Heat mat taped either to the side or 1/3-1/2 bottom, heat bulb is better once you're using a viv. Their favourite hides seem to be coconut shells.

I love my hoggie, she has a wonderful temperament, I bought her as a non-feeding male, then she laid 3 eggs, so in the last year I have had quite a steep snake learning curve! (I incubated and successfully hatched all 3, who are now all at their new homes)


----------



## ZiJo (Sep 4, 2021)

Herpster said:


> Can't assist but have you looked here?
> 
> The Hognose Snake Forum


I have tried for advice on here, but no joy - I don't think it is monitored, all the posts are from 2010 or older


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

ZiJo said:


> I have tried for advice on here, but no joy - I don't think it is monitored, all the posts are from 2010 or older


What all of 42 minutes ago!

Type Hognose into the Search Community at top of the page and then click on 'Sort By' and then 'Most Recent' and posts will appear, like magic, in date order!


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> What all of 42 minutes ago!
> 
> Type Hognose into the Search Community at top of the page and then click on 'Sort By' and then 'Most Recent' and posts will appear, like magic, in date order!


I think they may have meant they had tried the Hognose Snake Forum link posted and got nothing. They are right in that no one seems to have posted on there for years.


----------

